# Heideman Sprinter



## musclebikes (Oct 24, 2006)

I diddnt know if anybody had ever seen one of these before ,its a Heideman muscle bike. It  kind of resembles a Raleigh Chopper. Its a five speed stick shift bike made in Germany. Its the only one ive seen in my life i diddnt know if anybody else had one if they do send me a picture. It might say cycle cicus on it but its a heideman.


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 17, 2007)

We all like to see new and unusual bikes. You'd get a better response if you posted pics of it. That way one of us can cross reference it to one of the picture galleries. Who knows, I may have already seen one. Send us some pics.


----------

